

Ask HN: How do you learn Hadoop and NoSQL Databases? - snihalani

Hi HN,
I am a student at Georgia Tech and my senior design project is related to studying performances of NoSQL databases using Hadoop.<p>Any good tutorials you can suggest for NoSQL/Hadoop? 
There is too much material over the internet and suggestions would be really nice.<p>Thanks.
======
anujkk
I have no idea about Hadoop but if you want to learn about NoSQL databases you
can start with MongoDB[1]. It is simple and straight-forward and has pretty
good documentation on its website. There is also a Mongo+Hadoop Connector[2],
a series of plugins for the Apache Hadoop Platform to allow connectivity to
MongoDB. Also check this article -

[http://www.osintegrators.com/whitepapers/MongoHadoopWP/index...](http://www.osintegrators.com/whitepapers/MongoHadoopWP/index.html)

[1]<http://www.mongodb.org/>

[2][http://api.mongodb.org/hadoop/MongoDB%2BHadoop+Connector.htm...](http://api.mongodb.org/hadoop/MongoDB%2BHadoop+Connector.html)

------
quadlock
You can get Hadoop The Definitive Guide at orielly.com. along with this, the
best way is to enable experimentation and iteration.

Cloudera has a training vm at
[https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/SUPPORT/Clouderas+Hadoop+De...](https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/SUPPORT/Clouderas+Hadoop+Demo+VM)

------
karterk
For Hadoop, Apache's wiki is pretty comprehensive. It talks about both the
internals of Hadoop and how to get it up and running with examples.

Also there is no such thing as NoSQL. What databases are you looking to study
specifically?

~~~
snihalani
We are unclear of the project. We are going to put waveforms into the
database. That's all we have been told.

------
mariusz331
My neighbor at work looks through this book all the time-

[http://www.amazon.com/Hadoop-Definitive-Guide-Tom-
White/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Hadoop-Definitive-Guide-Tom-
White/dp/1449311520)

~~~
desksphere
+1 ... this book is a must read for beginners...very well written with a
foreword by Doug Cutting...

After getting an initial idea and when you are at an intermediate experience
level, you can also keep checking posts on
<http://www.hadoopsphere.com/search/label/learn>

